

DuckDuckGo on This Week in Startups - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWJAkjF9qnY#t=20m40s
Had a great discussion of Gabriel, the founder of DuckDuckGo Friday... podcast is up.&#60;p&#62;Gabriel is a great entrepreneur... really enjoyed having him on the show.&#60;p&#62;show notes here:
http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/this-week-in-startups-72-with-gabriel-weinberg/
======
rumpelstiltskin
_I get flamed on HN 3 times a day, I don't know why_

 _news.ycombinator.com, the incubator, has this site where people, nerds, talk
about stuff_

Your tone over the word 'nerds' (and the entire 30 seconds around it) is
exactly why you get flamed. Maybe if you chill with the irrelevant bullshit,
maintain your objectivity and do your job (in this case, focus on the
interview), ppl would respect you.

P.S. Great guest this week.

~~~
znt
That's exactly where I stopped watching the video. No matter how much value a
person provides, if he is doing it in an unpleasant manner I tend to walk away
instead of putting up with his BS. Worked out pretty well for me so far.

~~~
spudlyo
You might want to rethink that strategy just for this episode. As much as
Jason annoys me (and he does) I have to give him credit for asking smart,
interesting questions of Gabriel Weinberg. I didn't know much about DDG going
in, and felt like I got a great overview of how it works and why I might want
to use it.

~~~
phjohnst
Agreed. I cant handle _anything_ with Calcanis, but a chance to listen to
Gabriel Weinberg is always worthwhile.

------
AlexBlom
I did not use DuckDuckGo before. Now I'm trying it. Say all you want, the
interview worked.

------
barmstrong
Wow, Gabriel Weinberg came across really brilliant in that interview. Had
never seen him speak, but I like how measured and thoughtful he is with his
responses. Free of hyperbole, and solid ideas.

------
hackerbob
In the video Jason also states why future Ycombinator startups participating
the facebook socializing of your product is a bad idea. You can watch it here

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWJAkjF9qnY#t=1h14m43s>

Jason main point is that its a bad idea because facebook has a history
stealing good ideas.

I disagree, not that they haven't done that or that there aren't other
concerns, like facebook or twitter changing there platform policies. But
worrying about any competitor stealing your idea is often a premature concern
when you have other things to think about like whether you have a good idea,
can you execute well on that idea, how will you get distribution and will
people use it.

As Steve blank would say, "You should be so lucky to get to a size that you
have a competitor thinking about you".

You should watch this clip Jason.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6USgPkfsVJM#t=25m55s>

and thanks for TWiST, I enjoy it alot.

------
ryanb
Did anything come up regarding DDG not really showing Mahalo pages in results?

~~~
vaksel
no reason why he would...according to Jason Mahalo is a search engine

------
bjonathan
So much irony during that interview!

